# Hey Everyone



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

Just another Halloween lover here hoping to chat it up with you guys and gals....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic!

Welcome!

This place will keep you busy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Pumpkinman, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you here...Check out the Props section! Lots to learn there...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome! Lots to chat about around here!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Pumpkinman! I'm sure you will love this place as much as we all do.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Pumpkinman - glad you could join us.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Pumpkinman. How do you keep the kids from smashing all the great pumkins of yours? That has to be a pain.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

pumpkinman said:


> Just another Halloween lover here hoping to chat it up with you guys and gals....


Hello and welcome - this is really a great forum with an insane number of talented folks who don't mind helping...

or is that a number of insane folks who all need help?

Either way - welcome


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey, Pumpkinman! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome friend. did you see the fastest pumpkin carver thread?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Pumpkinman


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello pumpkinman! Did you grow all those pumpkins? I agree with you on Hocus Pocus, I'm a fan too.*


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome pumpkinman.


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes welcome, as a newcomer myself this is a prety nifty place to lurk around get ideas and such.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

hi and welcome!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum! Its a great place here it is


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI and WELCOME...This is a great forum...hope you have a good time. I DO


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Velcome! Love the pic of your pumpkins! Hope you like it here! Lots of vonderful people ready to help you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the best place to fester your insanity


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it! Love your forum name. It reminds me of a character in a Robert R. McCammon novel called _Ushers Passing._


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Pumpkinman..it's always nice to meet fellow haunters. Glad you found us.


----------

